# HIGH success rate cloning, for those about to give up



## poisonthewell871 (Oct 13, 2009)

So first off, I usually don&#8217;t ever post, but due to myself nearly almost giving up cloning entirely until this method, I will share my techniques to those in a similar situation as I was.  It took me over 5 months, $300, and over 300 failed clones to get one to root.  I was about to give it all up, and then I came across this method:	
Cloning 101: Materials NEEDED, or don&#8217;t even try(*****Pictures*****)
				-Dome w/vents, and nursery tray that fits-$12
				-rapid rooter plugs-  		       $12
				-Clonex&#8482; cloning solution	       $20
					-you can use other solutions(such as europonics, Olivas, etc, but I have used MANY and Clonex had the highest success rate by a landslide)
                                -Juicy Roots&#8482; Cloning Gel	       $20
		                      -similar to the clonex, you can use other rooting gels, but juicy roots just dominated the others as it is higher in concetrate of the rooting hormone
-Heated Mat/towels if needed   $25
-Thermometer                                $2
				-razor blade/scalpel(NO SCISSORS!!!!) ($1)
				-spray bottle to mist dome-                       $3
				Total Cost for extremely good cloning station: 100
	So the reason I have suggested to use the Rapid Rooters, as opposed to Rockwool and other cloning mediums, is that the PH is already balanced, and they are not as finicky with watering.  I did an experiment with 4 rockwool, 4 rapid rooters, and 4 gel cups.  All of the rapid rooters rooted, one rockwool, and zero gel cups.
Mix two teaspoons of Clonex per 1 quart and soak the Rapid Rooters.  Have all of your materials ready, as you do not want to cut the clone and have no where to put them.  To make a cut, push down lightly on(picture*****)  clone to expose topside.  Remove all secondary leave except the top two, as described in chapter one, leaving only two secondary leaves and the internodes.  Your mother plant MUST be strong and big, otherwise cloning becomes very difficult.  After pushing down gently, cut topside with razor/scalpul at 45 degree angle(the cut should be about ½ inch long.) Submerge the exposed cut in Juicy Roots, and quickly place into Rapid Rooter.  If too much time elapses, oxegen can kill the young cutting.  
	Once all cuttings are dipped in juicy roots and placed in Rapid Rooters, place the young babies into the Dome w/the heat pad under it.  Keep the dome misty, it should look like a rainforest.   Keep the temp. around 80 degrees, but consistency with temperature is what matters.  You may have to place a few towells on top of the map in order to reach desired temp. Mist dome about three times a day, and water with Clonex about every two days.  After about a week, reduce watering to encourage roots to appear(but DO NOT let the Rapid rooter get completely dry).  Roots should appear in 1-2 weeks.
	Having clones at your disposal is extremely advantageous to the grower who wishes to have a consistant supply.  I have two flower rotations, each starting at the beginning of the month(this reduces the time to having the end product every month instead of every other month).  I let me clones get 12&#8221; to 18&#8221; before placing them in the flower room.  If some are growing too quick, raise the lights so growth won&#8217;t be so vigorous(although this usually is a great problem to have).  I have found that using soils with coconut shells and peat moss really give the babies a boost at a young age(such as Black Gold).


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 17, 2009)

> It took me over 5 months, $300, and over 300 failed clones to get one to root


 I'm glad you got there ! But there are some very cheap easy ways to have success cloning ! Click my sig ! Take care ! Look here as well . Cheers Hick ..http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=18056#post18056


----------



## ozman (Oct 17, 2009)

Well poison I can feel your pain if anybody else can,I too almost gave up growing because of clones.
I spent most of last winter not being able to get a single clone,now Im at 99-100% sucess rate ,Ive tried everything from peat pucks to rockwool to a aerocloner to a bubbler cloner,Ive tried almost evry way imaginable,I went back to the way I used to do it years ago now my success rate is 99-100%,sure I have to wait for about 10 -14 days to show the strong healthy roots but now I always have a supply of clones on hand.
 I use a 50/50 mix of vermiculite and perlite,and if I have some laying around I use hormex to dip my clones in if not I dont use anything,and I just give plain RO water till the first roots show.
Im now playing around with rockwool,its less messy more convenient to use.
Good Luck,

You just need to find what works for you and never give up


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

I use Pro mix look at "Super simple cloning" thread have a 80%+ rate of cloning
Hick has a cloning thread in the resources that is very easy.



People make cloning hard on them selfs you just have to let the plant do what it wants to do. and that is grow. You just have to keep the enviroment in the right conditions.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 17, 2009)

i agree people make it harder than it has to be i use.

peat pucks 
clonning gel from wallymart
a dome 
spray bottle
T8 floro tube

i get 80-90% spray dome 2 times a day 
and wait for roots.  JMO


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 17, 2009)

I have found a scalpel, a healthy mom, humidity, and temp to be the difference between 0-50%success and 90-100% success.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 19, 2009)

Ive never got clones to root this way, the "rain forest" method never worked for me, but rockwool does.

I use no dome or misting.


----------



## poisonthewell871 (Oct 24, 2009)

ya theres a lot of methods out there, i think a lot of it has to do with the PH of your local water(especially with rockwool).  Where I am, it comes out of the faucet around 8, so i have to lower every time i water.  I have reached 95-100% success with this method, and I was at zero two months ago.  This method is for those people about to give up cloning(don't change somethin that's already working)


----------



## classic_rocker_287 (Nov 8, 2009)

I took ten cuttings off of my I.C.E. plant and planted them in solo cups about three to four inches in some regular potting soil mixed about half and half with perlite. I used a brand called rootone, generic from Lowe's. That was twenty six days ago and nine of them are still growing. My humidity dome was a two dollar turkey pan from the local supermarket, no vents nescessary seeing as it's not exactly air tight. I just opened it up once or twice daily for thirty minutes to an hour to "breathe" and misted the top of the dome before closing it again. They took ten days to show roots along the bottoms of the cups and started flourishing after transplanting into cut two liter bottles of the same fifty fifty solution of perlite and potting soil. Filtered water, so there was little to no pH effect. I left any where from two to four sets of leaves on each, but I did scrape the surface of the cuttings about two inches from the bottom up, just enough to expose the inner plant material.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Nov 8, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Ive never got clones to root this way, the "rain forest" method never worked for me, but rockwool does.
> 
> I use no dome or misting.


:yeahthat: 

All I had 'way back'  was a very informative 1987 SSSC catalog with a very concise section on doing clones in rockwool and a few photos of them doing it.  Never had heard of domes, and their method removed much more in the way of leaves, just leaving 1 fan leaf and the top growth.

A lot of clones I've seen in threads seem to leave on a lot of leaves.:hubba: 
Wow, I did a pun. I can see the need for domes and misting with a lot of vegetation left on the cuttings.

Anyway, 3" rockwool cubes, clonex gel and solution, and 4 T12 fluor was pretty much it.  Had better than 90% rate back then and still do, but you are right on about the pH.  I'm lucky there.

SSSC= Super Sativa Seed Club, early breeders, seed sellers in Holland.  Way before the internet and a good source of info, for 1987.

DD


----------



## Droopy Dog (Nov 8, 2009)

classic_rocker_287 said:
			
		

> I took ten cuttings off of my I.C.E. plant and planted them in solo cups about three to four inches in some regular potting soil mixed about half and half with perlite. I used a brand called rootone, generic from Lowe's. That was twenty six days ago and nine of them are still growing. My humidity dome was a two dollar turkey pan from the local supermarket, no vents nescessary seeing as it's not exactly air tight. I just opened it up once or twice daily for thirty minutes to an hour to "breathe" and misted the top of the dome before closing it again. They took ten days to show roots along the bottoms of the cups and started flourishing after transplanting into cut two liter bottles of the same fifty fifty solution of perlite and potting soil. Filtered water, so there was little to no pH effect. I left any where from two to four sets of leaves on each, but I did scrape the surface of the cuttings about two inches from the bottom up, just enough to expose the inner plant material.


:goodposting: 

Whatever works ..... works. :aok: :yay: 

That generous use of perlite also helps, a lot.:holysheep:   I also use close to a 50% ratio of perlite in my mixes.

Good going!

DD


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 20, 2009)

Coco Peat pellets, Rootech Cloning Gel, tray and dome along with something with B vitamins for stress.  Clean hands and utensils!!!
1) Soak pellets overnight with very diluted ratio of B vitamin solution such as Superthrive, Thrive Alive B1 or whatever plant safe alternative.

2) Take cuttings and allow to sit in water only and dark or extremely low light overnight while soaking pellets separately.  This cuts down on stress to cuttings by allowing them to convalesce after the shock of cutting. 

3) After 2 and 3 drain off excess water or solution.  And place in pellets set in tray dome and provide them with at least 18 hours of lighting.  Not intense but along the lines of CFLs.  Keep humidity at around 80% under dome and remove dome once daily to allow for fresh air and possible misting if needed.  Do not pull on cutting while they attempt to take root.  Remember no stress. :cool2:  

Should see roots soon.  Patience is the key. :watchplant:  I hope this helps but to each his/her own method.  :farm:


----------

